# New Digital Camera



## Mapster (Jun 20, 2012)

What would you consider to be the best bang for your buck? I am looking for a fairly basic camera that can take a good picture for a good price. Preferably under $150. Thanks for your help


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a $100 Kodak easy share camera, I make videos with it along with the Pictures.  
I will say it is the best bang for the buck. 

Get one now, might even be on discount, Kodak is getting out of the photo/camera business and strictly doing Printers.  I don't even think they make film anymore


----------



## glycerine (Jun 20, 2012)

I'd say look at the Canon powershot and the nikon coolpix.  There are several different models of each...


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jun 20, 2012)

It's not new, but I waited and watched and finally found a craigslist deal for my Canon Powershot S3 IS and couldn't be happier.  It's not an SLR but about as close as you will get in a point and shoot style camera including the ability to add lenses and filters, manual/aperture/shutter speed settings, custom WB, bracketing, manual exposure, etc...

If you watch for a bit, you should have no problems finding one for well under your budget.


----------



## Culprit (Jun 21, 2012)

After hauling 3 Canon's across 4 continents in less than hospitable environments, they have earned my business.  I have only had one break, and Canon quickly fixed it for free (a problem with one of their component suppliers that was brought on by using the camera in some extreme climate conditions over extended periods of time).


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 21, 2012)

Marshall, mine is the Canon Power Shot A560 It's within your range.


----------



## Joe S. (Jun 21, 2012)

I took these pictures on a Nikon coolpix, I'm not much of a photographer but I like the camera.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/my-new-carbide-tool-98527/#post1411249


----------

